# سلسلة كيف أتوب -4- مرض الخطية والاعتراف به لتحقيق الدعوة



## aymonded (30 مايو 2013)

*تابــــــع سلسلة كيف أتـــــوب - الجزء الرابع
*​ *التوبة ربيع الإنسان وتجديده المستمر*
*أولاً**[FONT=&quot]: دعـــــــــوة التوبـــــــــة[/FONT]*​ 
للرجوع للجزء الأول أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثاني أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثالث أضغط *هنـــــــــا*​ 


*تابع [1] لمن تكون الدعوة*


*شرح النقاط الثلاث لتحقيق الدعوة المقدمة من الله للإنسان*



·       الخطية مرض خبيث أحتاج شفاء منها لئلا أموت أبدياً
 ·       الخطية خدَّاعة، خدعت قلبي الميال للشهوة
 ·       أنا المسئول عن خطيئتي، وهي تنبع من الإرادة، فأنا الذي أسقط لأني أسعى لأُتمم شهوتي
*·       (1) الخطية مرض خبيث*​ أحياناً كثيرة لا ندرك أن الخطية مرض شديد الخطورة، أن تم إهماله يقضي على النفس ويُحطمها تحطيماً ويعمل فيها للموت إلى أن لا تقوى على القيام وتحيا في يأس مُدمرّ بالتمام، لذلك أن لم نستشعر هذا المرض وندرك خطورته، فأن ذهابنا لمسيح الحياة لن يخرج عن كونه ذهاباً لمجرد بركة بمعناها السطحي للكلمة، لأن كثيرين يتقدمون لله عن حاجة بشرية تخص الحياة الحاضرة وهم مملوئين بالخطايا والذنوب دون إدراك واعي منهم بذلك، ولِهذا لا يذهبوا أبداً إليه كطبيب يشفي النفس فعلاً، ويقدم لها علبة الأدوية الخاصة (أي الكتاب المقدس) الذي يُعطي منها الأدوية الملائمة بعناية فائقة ليُتمم شفاء النفس بالتمام، بل يتقدمون إليه كخادم لطلباتهم الشخصية وعوزهم المادي وكل ما يتناسب مع حياتهم الأرضية في هذا العالم الحاضر فقط، ولكي يرضوا ضمائرهم فما من مانع أن يطلبوا أشياء شكلها سماوي ولكن يظل التركيز الأعظم على كل ما هو على الأرض، لذلك يا إخوتي حينما نتقدم لله لابد من فحص أنفسنا أولاً طالبين معونته السماوية لكي يكشف لنا عن خطايانا وآثامنا المدفونة في أعماق قلبنا من الداخل لنُدرك احتياجنا الشخصي إليه، لذلك يقول الرب: [ لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى ] (لوقا 5: 31)


   وهذا ما ينبغي أن يكون في اعتبارنا برؤية واضحة عن قناعة لأننا نرى أنفسنا مرضى فعلاً، لكي ندرك تمام الإدراك أنه حينما نقترب من الله كطبيب لا نذهب كأبرار مُدَّعين المرض، لأن من يدَّعي المرض بحجة التواضع، فهو كاذب ولن يُشفيه الطبيب، ولن ينفعه أي دواء مهما ما كان قوي للغاية، فلو تخيلنا أن شخصٌ ما ذهب للطبيب وادَّعى المرض، فبالتالي أن أعطى الطبيب لهُ أي دواء مهما ما كانت قوته وفاعليته، فأنه لن يُفيد في تلك الحالة بشيء، بل سيكون له ضرر عظيم جداً عليه، طبعاً الطبيب الماهر يعرف المريض الحقيقي من المُدَّعي لذلك يصرفه من عيادته ولا يقدم له شيئاً، لكن الغير متخصص ولا بارع في عمله لا يستطيع أن يكتشف الحقيقة من الادعاء الكاذب، لذلك لا يستطيع خدام كثيرين أن يعطوا الإرشاد الصحيح والسليم للنفوس، لأن ليس لهم موهبة الله ولا يعرفون المدَّعي من المريض الحقيقي، ولا نوع المرض ولا ما يتناسب معه من علاج، فيعطون أدوية خاطئة بلا تمييز، فعوض أن يتم شفاء النفس تزداد سوء؛ ويا إما تُصاب بكبرياء القلب فتتحطم بالتمام، يا إما تزداد خطية وتتفاقم الحالة وتزداد سوء وعزلة عن الطبيب الحقيقي الذي للنفس، يا إما تتوهم بالشفاء وهي لازالت تحت المرض ولكنها خُدعت بالكلام المعسول فتوهمت انها شُفيت بالتمام، مع أن الخطية لازالت مدفونة فيها وتعمل على عطب ثمارها الصالحة فتخرج كل أعمالها مشوهة لا تُمجد الله...
      فلو تخيلنا إنسان ورث قريبه الطبيب وفُتحت أمامه عيادته ووجد بها غرفة خاصة مملوءة من الأدوية والمراجع والكتب الطبية، وبكونه غير متخصص وغير فاهم، فأنه يتخذ مكان الطبيب ويجلس على كرسيه ويبدأ في تشخيص الحالات التي تأتي إليه غير مُميزاً أنواع الأمراض المتشابهة ولا طبيعة الأجسام وتقبلها لأنواع العلاجات التي تتناسب معها، ويبدأ في وصف العلاج لها ويُعطيها من الأدوية حسب ما يرى من أنها قادرة على شفائها، وبذلك ودون أن يدري قد حكم على كل من يأتيه بالموت، إذ قد ساعد على تفاقم الأمراض وتوسيع دائرة نشاطها، بل وقد تصير الأدوية نفسها سم قاتل للمريض مع أن لها القدرة على الشفاء، وهكذا هو الحال لمن يعطي علاج روحي من الكتاب المقدس القادر على شفاء النفس، لأنه أن لم يُعطى حسب نعمة الله وتوجيه طبيب النفس الأعظم بإلهام الروح عينه الذي كُتبت به الكلمة، فمع كونه فيه القدرة على الشفاء فقد يصير سم قاتل للنفس لأنه لم يُعطى حسب مقاصد الله بل حسب فكر الإنسان ورأيه الشخصي...

  فمثلاً أن كان هناك صورة لإمبراطور عظيم، وحب الإمبراطور أن فناني المدينة يأخذوا صورته ويجمعوها بشكل الفُسيفساء، اي تقطيعها مربعات صغيرة لتجميعها بشكل فني، ولكن الذي جمعها بكونه غير بارع في هذا المجال، حينما انتهى منها إذ هي تظهر بشكل ثعلب، فافسد الغرض منها مع أن ما جمعه كان شكله الفني جميلاً جداً، هكذا بالمثل من يستخدم الكتاب المقدس ويحاول أن يقدمه غذاء حي للناس فأن لم تكن له الموهبة من الله واضعاً القصد الإلهي أمام الناس فأنه يأخذ من الأسفار ويقتطع منها ويجمع ويضع الشرح ليكون غذاء حي للنفوس، وبالرغم من نيته الحسنة، لكنه أظهر الكلمة في صورة أخرى غير ما هي عليه حسب القصد الإلهي ليوصل معنى فكره هو وليس ما قصده الله، فتكون في النهاية غذاء يفسد النفس مع أنها هي عينها كلمة الله الحية التي تشفي النفوس وتُنير العينين.


   لذلك علينا *أن نحذر كل الحذر* من أن نُقدم أي إرشاد أو تعليم أو شرح لأي نفس بدون أن ننال موهبة الإفراز من الله ونعرف كيف نوجه النفوس حسب عمل نعمة الله وليس حسب أحاسيسنا الخاصة ولا مشاعرنا ولا أفكارنا ولا فلسفتنا ولا رغبتنا نحن.
   لذلك أتعجب كل العجب حينما أجد أن الحل عند الناس أنهم يجعلوا واحد بعيد عن الكنيسة يدخل الخدمة بحجة أن الخدمة ستُشفي قلبه وتضبط حياته وتجعله يقرأ الكتاب المقدس وكأنه سحر يُأثر على قلبه ويغيره فجأة، وذلك لكي يحضر الكنيسة وفيها ينتظم أو لكي يلتصق بالخدمة ويعرف كثيراً، أو واحد مبتدأ في الطريق مثل طفل، وأجلِّسه على كرسي التعليم فيتعثر ويعثر غيره، وبالتالي أُساعد – بدون دراية مني – في تعقيد مشكلته واعزله عن الله لأني خدرت ضميره فارتاح في هذا الوضع إذ صار مرشداً للخطاة وهادياً للضالين وهو نفسه يحتاج من يرشده لطريق الحياة الجديدة في المسيح يسوع، وطبعاً هذا يختلف تمام الاختلاف  عن من عاش مع الله وتقدم في الطريق ونال موهبة الروح ليخدم بها بقوة النعمة وسقط في ضعف ما، ويحتاج أن يعود ليتوب ثم يعود لخدمته بقوة أعظم... 


 وهنا يحدث الخلط عند الناس بلا تمييز أو تفريق *بين الحالتين* واحتياجهم الخاص، وحتى في الطريق الروحي لا ينفع كل إرشاد لكل نفس، لأن لكل نفس طابعها الخاص، والمرحلة التي تجتاز فيها لا يدركها أو يعيها سوى الأب الروحي الذي نال روح الإرشاد من الله، فيعرف احتياجها ويوجهها توجيهاً سليماً حسب مشيئة الله وتدبيره الخاص لها، وهذا ما وضحه القديس يوحنا الرسول في رسالته الأولى حينما تحدث إلى الأحداث والأولاد والشيوخ، فلم يكلم الكل بنفس ذات الكلام لأن لكل واحد طعام يخصه، فلا ينفع أن نعطي طعام الأطفال مثل الأولاد أو مثل الرجال.. الخ...
      عموماً على كل من يرى في نفسه فعلاً ويعترف بصدق عن واقع في حياته الشخصية بقناعة رؤية واضحة، أنه خاطي ويحتاج إلى الطبيب، عليه ان يُدرك بشاعة الخطية لكي يذهب للطبيب مدركاً احتياجه الشديد إليه، ويقول القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي:


   [ الخطية بشعة، والإثم مرض عِضال يبتلي النفس، فيشل طاقاتها ويجعلها مستحقة للنار الأبدية. إنها الشرّ المرتكب طِوعاً، وجرثومة القصد السيء. ونحن إذ نفعل الشرّ طِوعاً نرتكب الخطية، ويقول النبي بحكمة: "إني غرستك أفضل كرمة، وزرع حق بجملته، فكيف تحوَّلت إلى غُرس كرم أجنبي ؟" (إرميا 2: 12).
   الغرس جيد والثمرة رديئة، فالشرّ هو من الإرادة الرديئة، ولا ذنب على الذي زرع. ولكن الكرمة ستُحرق في النار، لأنها غُرست للخير، وبسبب الإرادة السيئة أثمرت ثمراً رديئاً. "فالله صنع البشر مستقيمين، أما هُم فتطلبوا مباحث كثيرة " على حد قول الجامعة (7: 30). ويقول الرسول: إننا من صُنع الله خُلقنا "للأعمال الصالحة" التي أعدها بسابق إعداده كي ما نُمارسها (أنظر أفسس 2: 10). فالخالق صالح، خلقنا لأعمال صالحة، ولكن الخليقة انحرفت إلى الشرّ بملء إرادتها. فالشرّ إذن بغيض ويُدعى خطية، ولكن ليس عديم الدواء. أنه بشع للذي يلتزمه، ولكنه سهل الشفاء للذي يسلك طريق التوبة.​   فلنفرض إنساناً يحمل ناراً في يده، فهو مادام يحمل الجمرة حتماً سيحترق، ولكن إذا ألقى الجمرة (المشتعلة) فهو ينفض في نفس الوقت ما كان سيحرقه. وأن ظن أحد أنه لا يحترق إن أخطأ، فأن الكتاب يقول له: "أيأخذ إنسان ناراً في حجرة ولا تحترق ثيابه ؟" (أمثال 6: 27) ] (من عظات القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي)​ 
_____________________________


في الجزء القادم سوف نتحدث عن النقطة الثانية وهي
*خداع الخطية*: [ لأن الخطية وهي متخذة فرصة بالوصية خدعتني بها وقتلتني ] (رومية 7: 11)​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 مايو 2013)

استاذى العزيز
انت كنز كبير اتمنى من كل الاعضاء
الاستفادة من هذه السلسة الرائعة
الرب يحفظك ويباركك


----------



## soul & life (30 مايو 2013)

*الرب يعوض تعب محبتك .. منتظرين الجزء القادم *


----------



## AdmanTios (30 مايو 2013)

*إستكمالاً للموضوع الرائع أستاذي الغالي*
*سلمت يمينك و دام صليب خدمتك القوية*

*تفهمت باليقين أنه كي ما نُصلح من نفوسنا
لابد من إستأصال الخطيئة كونها مرض خبيث .

**مُجدداً شخص رب المجد هو المبادر دوماً للتوبة و ينتظر جوابنا،*
*كي ما نتوب إليه فنحيا حياة أبدية به و له هو وحده* *حياة التوبة
الصادقة المشمولة بالسلام الداخلي الذي يُعزي النفس بالرجاء .*

*نُصلي كي ما ينعم علينا رب المجد يُعطينا أن نعيش
و نحيا هذه الحياة ملؤها **كل مجد و كرامة .............

سلمت يمينك* *أستاذي درس رائع
و سلس و مُمتع .... ننتظر جديدك دوماً*


----------



## النهيسى (30 مايو 2013)

الربيبارك ثمره تعبك لأجل كلمه الرب
شكرا جدا أخى المحبوب
فى منتهى الروعه


----------



## Samir poet (30 مايو 2013)

*استاذى الغالى كيف اعترفوكيف اتوب
واناعملت خطية بحق اب اعترافى 
وبحق المسيح  وبحق العدارء ام النور
كيف اعترف بذلك صعب جدااااااااااااا
صعب اووووووووووووووووووووووى
لا اعرف كيف اعترف واقولهاازاى 
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 مايو 2013)

فعلا الخطيه هى مرض خبيث 
لانها طرحت كثيرين جرحى وكل قتلاها اقوياء 
لكن ربنا بقوته وحده هو اللى يقدر يخلصنا 
من هذا المرض المستعصى 
و زى تماف ايرينى ما بتقول  
يارب توبنى قبل ما تاخدنى 
امين يارب


----------



## aymonded (31 مايو 2013)

آمين يا إلهنا العزيز الحي هبنا قوة حياة التوبة وغيرنا عن شكلنا بتجديد أذهاننا 
لنختبر إراداتك الصالحة المرضية الكاملة في سر تدبيرك حسب قصدك
وبارك إخوتي الذين تفاعلوا بحياة التوبة طالبين ان تُعلن لهم مجد قداستك
حتى تنحصر كل أحاسيسهم ومشاعرهم في شخصك
فينسوا كل شيء ويتبعوك بكل القلب بإخلاص أمانة الإيمان في المحبة
اصغي لكل قلب فينا يئن طالباً مجدك في داخله آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (31 مايو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *استاذى الغالى كيف اعترفوكيف اتوب
> واناعملت خطية بحق اب اعترافى
> وبحق المسيح  وبحق العدارء ام النور
> كيف اعترف بذلك صعب جدااااااااااااا
> ...





*الاعتراف الحقيقي هو شعورك الذي حركك لتكتب هذا الكلام باعتراف قلبك أمام الجميع هُنا، مش مهم التفاصيل المهم أن هناك ندم في القلب عن حاجة للغفران الإلهي، وطالما عندك هذا الشعور والإحساس عليك أن تسكبه في صلاتك أمام الطبيب الحقيقي في مخدعك الخاص ، لينعم عليك بسلامه الفائق متمماً شفاء قلبك*


*فالاعاتراف الحقيقي يتم أمام مسيح القيامة والحياة، الذي قال: كل خطية وتجديف يُغفر للناس، فلا تخف من أن تقف أمام الله وترفع قلبك وتعترف أمامه طالباً أن يهبك قوة خلاص وشفاء تنسكب سكيباً في قلبك من الداخل، لأنه هو المُخلِّص شافي النفس ومحرر القلب من أي قيد، يرفعنا إليه ويهبنا سلام وفرح في الروح القدس، لا تخف اتكل على الله مخلصك الصالح، لأنه حينما ي**تلامس قلبك **بقوته، يتجد الفرح دخل في حياتك وانطلقت تنطق باسمه فرحاً لأنك تجد غفرانه حاضر في قلبك ولن تخجل من شيء لأنك ستصير إنسان آخر مملوء من نعمة الله وتتبعه في التجديد المستمر، لأن الله هو من يُغيرنا ويُلبسنا روح القداسة، كن معافي في قوة غفران الله وسلامة الفائق آمين*


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (2 يونيو 2013)

شكراً أخي الحبيب الرائع ، الرب يباركك ويفيضك من نعمته على أعمالك الرائعة ويعوض
 تعب محبتك للإنسان وشرحك المفصل الدقيق الرائع في الكلمة الله الحية التي تحي العظام الميتة من جديد ، التوبة الكاملة والحقيقية تعني أقترابك من الله نحوى الملكوت الأبدي ...
 لنسجد لراعينا الصالح يسوع المسيح، لأنه اقتنانا بدمه الثمين خاصة له. ولنلتمس وحدة
 رعيته في كل العالم ولنصلي دائماً بعضنا لبعض وكذلك نصلي الى خلاص النفوس من الضلال
والظلام القاتم بإسم الرب سيدي يسوع المسيح له المجد والتعظيم الى آبد الآبدين آمين .
تحياتي وأحترامي 
 والرب معك دايما يباركك ويبارك أعمالك وخدمتك المباركة 
 ربنا يفرح قلبك على طول بنعمته وسلامه ومحبته . 
والمجد للمسيح...  دائماً...آمين​


----------



## aymonded (3 يونيو 2013)

وهبنا الله الحي قوة حياة التوبة باستقامة قلب اغتسل بدمه الطاهر الكريم
إلهنا الحي يشبع قلبك بالخيرات السماوية آمين
​


----------

